# Licence for building



## Bricktint (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi all I am about to complete a purchase of a villa in Costa blanca North (Benissa Costa) I say about to it's actually not until the end of September the property has been empty for an estimated 10years and will require quite extensive reform to both interior and exterior including a garden full of Pine trees.
I understand that major works (pools extensions structure work etc) require an architect and for minor works you apply to town hall with an estimate of cost and pay 4% or whatever the current rate is in the area.

The bit I'm struggling to understand is for example I will have approximately 30 trees and would like to remove say 12-15 of them, does this mean I should get a quote for the removal costs then approach town hall to pay 4%tax then the town hall will come to my property and maybe say you can only remove 1or2 or even say no to any (touch wood that doesn't happen) do I then have to claim the tax paid or part of it back ?
If anyone could put me straight on the process please please do.
Many thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

When I applied to have work done, I paid the tax and also an insurance as I needed scaffolding in the street. 

I subsequently didn't go ahead with the work.

I went back to the town hall and was given a full refund.



Be careful, all our pine trees are protected and so NONE of them can be removed (unless they become dangerous of course ).

It's best to check with the town hall first and have them inspect the site BEFORE you submit any plans - an architect might be able to help here.


----------



## Bricktint (Aug 10, 2015)

That was quick, Thanks for that I won't need scaffolding on the street so that's one saving on the extra ins!
There are four new villas being built next door and they have removed quite a lot of the trees so I'm fingers crossed that I will be able to get away with doing the same!

When you go to the town hall what do you actually need to bring with you, if I was painting a wall myself for example do I need to write down detailed plan of what wall materials I expect to use and how much labour costs would be if I used a contractor, or do you just say I'm painting a wall at this address, 

It's the whys what's and how's of the process that I'm finding difficult to understand, 
Thanks again


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Bricktint said:


> That was quick, Thanks for that I won't need scaffolding on the street so that's one saving on the extra ins!
> There are four new villas being built next door and they have removed quite a lot of the trees so I'm fingers crossed that I will be able to get away with doing the same!
> 
> When you go to the town hall what do you actually need to bring with you, if I was painting a wall myself for example do I need to write down detailed plan of what wall materials I expect to use and how much labour costs would be if I used a contractor, or do you just say I'm painting a wall at this address,
> ...


Everywhere is different and I don't know about Benissa.

When we painted our exterior walls, we were given a colour palette to choose from - only certain colours and textures were allowed.

Someone we knew put fake 'bricks' on the lower meter or their wall and were forced to remove it 3 years later!


----------



## Bricktint (Aug 10, 2015)

I think that may also be the case here with colours, I'm quite happy to do the same colour or similar, I guess it stops people painting their houses with all the colours of the rainbow, and keeps consistency in the area.

I'm hopefully going to try and do everything legal and stick to the rules, I would hate to spend effort time and money out then sit for the next however long worrying about if I'm going to be told to rip it down!

I have a building company in the UK so doing a bit some or most of the building work wouldn't stress me out to much I'm not even sure weather I'm permitted to do major works in Spain as I'm not registered as a business there or anything like that, it's these types of snipers of information it would be nice to know a bit about.

Thanks again for your reply every little helps.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Around here you have to have an estimate from a professional builder (one who's registered) - you can't do the work your self!


----------



## Bricktint (Aug 10, 2015)

Around here you have to have an estimate from a professional builder (one who's registered) - you can't do the work your self!


So now I'm hoping that when you say around here you're not talking about the Costa blanca north area! 
That said it shows a great deal of thought from the authorities and in away a good source of protection for the local builders, if the UK had the same attitude it would have protected a lot of local companies and jobs.


----------

